# GYEONGGI-DO | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*In the station area 'Pyeongtaek Station SK VIEW', the party contract begins on the 7th.








*

SK Eco Plant announced on the 7th that it is recruiting tenants for 'Pyeongtaek Station SK VIEW', which will be built on the 1st block of an urban development project apartment building in Gopyeong District, Tongbok-dong, Pyeongtaek-si, Gyeonggi-do.

'Pyeongtaek Station SK VIEW' will carry out a party contract for 4 days from this day to the 10th after the winner announcement.

'Pyeongtaek Station SK VIEW' is a publicly supported private rental housing. The rent is set lower than the market price of neighboring apartments, and the contract is renewed every two years, so you can live without worrying about moving for up to 8 years. In addition, the rent increase rate is limited to 5% per year, reducing the burden on tenants and providing three rental conditions according to the deposit and rent ratio.

Tenants can choose the deposit and rent according to their personal circumstances and circumstances at the time of the initial contract. △ In the case of the share type, which is supplied as a special supply, the standard type of 59㎡ for exclusive use is provided at a low price in the range of 20 million won to 42 million won, and the monthly rental price is from 80,000 won to 280,000 won. △ Dedicated 84㎡, supplied as a general supply, is supplied with a low-priced deposit of 137 million won to 177 million won, and monthly rent from 200,000 won to 400,000 won.


'Pyeongtaek Station SK VIEW' creates a biotopia garden, a forest of talent, and a pet playground in the complex. .


Community and residential service facilities are also provided throughout the complex. A care center for newlyweds and dual-income couples, a small library, and after-school classes will be built, and a shared center for young people and prospective entrepreneurs will be equipped as specialized facilities. A senior club for the middle-aged and a walking trail will also be built.

Various facilities that will enrich your life, such as a fitness center, GX room, indoor golf driving range, dry sauna room, guest house, household storage, unmanned delivery locker, and coin laundry, are also provided within the complex. Residential services such as △child care service △SKT Smart Home Service △car sharing service are also provided.

Gopyeong District, where 'Pyeongtaek Station SK VIEW' is located, is a private urban development project district with an area of about 156,483 square meters in Tongbok-dong, Pyeongtaek-si, Gyeonggi-do. Apartment houses, detached houses, and parks will be built in the district. In the district, a children's park and small park, including a neighborhood park about 2.5 times the size of a soccer field in front of the complex, will be built on a total area of 21,081 square meters.

Near the complex are large and small parks such as Tongbokcheon Waterfront Park, Sindae Leports Park, and Wonpyeong Neighborhood Park, providing a pleasant residential environment.

As for transportation conditions, Pyeongtaek Station, where the subway line 1 express and Gyeongbu line are operating, is located within walking distance, so you can commute to and from Suwon, Gyeonggi-do, within an hour. The Pyeongtaek-Hwaseong Expressway, Gyeongbu Expressway, Paengseong-ro, Seodong-daero, and Gyeonggi-daero are also nearby, making it easy to travel to other areas by car.

In the 'Pyeongtaek Station SK VIEW' complex, a national and public daycare center is planned so that households with young children can take care of their children with confidence. Elementary school, Pyeongtaek Seongdong Elementary School, and Pyeongtaek Middle School are located.

Here, AK Plaza (Pyeongtaek branch) and Tongbok Market are within walking distance, and convenience and cultural facilities such as E-Mart, Lotte Mart, Pyeongtaek St. Mary's Hospital, Hanaro Mart, and CGV are located within a 10-minute drive away. 'Starfield Anseong' can also be reached in about 20 minutes by car, so the living conditions are excellent.


_
_


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*'Turtle Island Marina Sunset 101' in Sihwa MTV, Siheung-si, Gyeonggi-do is scheduled to be sold during this month.
























*

Turtle Island Marina Sunset 101' in Sihwa MTV, Siheung-si, Gyeonggi-do is scheduled to be sold during this month.

'Turtle Island Marina Sunset 101' is an entertainment and commercial facility with 2 basement floors and 12 above ground floors.

Oido Station, a transfer station for Seoul Subway Line 4 and Suin Line, is close, making it easy to move around Seoul and the metropolitan area.

We have a customized MD configuration plan that reflects the diverse needs of consumers. Each floor from the 1st to the 12th floor is expected to offer a different experience to visitors, including F&B, brand coffee shops, casual pubs, bars, and rooftop clubs with different themes.

In particular, the rooftop rooftop space with a double view of the sea and Wave Park was created as a photo zone.

*Project Website : 거북섬 마리나베이 101*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Dongmun Construction, 'Pyeongtaek Jije Station East Gate The East' sale...'Pyeongtaek Sinchon District Brand Town Completion'.*_ 








_

Dongmun Construction announced on the 8th that it plans to sell a new premium brand 'Pyeongtaek Jije Station Dongmun The East (Perspective View)' apartment this month in the 5th block of Sinchon District, Chilwon-dong, Pyeongtaek-si, Gyeonggi-do.

Dongmun Construction has successfully supplied 3937 households in 4 blocks in the Sinchon district. Of these, 2,803 households in Complex 1, 2, and 4 moved in in August 2019, and 1,134 households in Complex 3 started moving in on the 26th of last month. After the sale of 5 blocks, the apartment town of Dongmun Construction's premium brand will be completed in the Sinchon district.

Pyeongtaek Jije Station East Gate The East consists of 12 buildings with 2 basement floors and 27 above ground, with a dedicated area of 741 households including ▲84㎡A 562 households ▲84㎡B 148 households ▲84㎡C 18 households ▲84㎡D 13 households.

In Pyeongtaek City, according to the 'Special Act on Support for Pyeongtaek City, etc. Following the Relocation of USFK Bases', anyone can make a first-order subscription without any residency restrictions as long as they meet the qualifications. In particular, the Sinchon district is a complete housing site equipped with education, transportation, and living convenience facilities, and is emerging as a representative center of Pyeongtaek. Mom's Square, a central commercial facility in the complex, has 4 buildings with 1 basement level and 5 above ground, and various industries have entered the complex, and Pyeongtaek Saebit Elementary School has also been established in the district.

It is also convenient for metropolitan transportation, so you can go to Seoul and Gangnam Suseo in 20 minutes by using the National Railways and SRT Jije Station. Gyeongbu Expressway, Pyeongtaek-Jecheon Expressway, and National Road No. 1 and No. 45 are also easily accessible. In addition, a direct connection project from Suwon to KTX, which connects a direct bus stop to Gangnam in Seoul, a total length of 9.4km connecting Seojeongri Station and Jije Station of the national railway, and the Pyeongtaek Dongbu Expressway (to be completed in 2024) are also planned, which will make it more convenient. 

This complex has industrial complexes nearby, so it is advantageous for direct residence. There are Pyeongtaek Chilgye General Industrial Complex, Pyeongtaek Comprehensive Logistics Complex, and Anseong Wongok General Industrial Complex. very likely to be developed.

In addition, Samsung Semiconductor's Pyeongtaek Campus, the world's largest semiconductor production base, which can be reached in 10 minutes by car, started operation of the P2 plant in 2018, and the construction of the new P3 plant is also in progress with the goal of completion in the second half of 2022. The development of Pyeongtaek Brain City is in full swing, with facilities for businesses, research, medical care, and housing on an area of about 4.83 million square meters.

Dongmun Construction decided to put a lot of effort into designing the premium brand complex. First of all, the south-facing building layout is designed to allow sunlight and good ventilation even on the lower floors. Most of the parking lot is located underground, and on the ground, there are spaces for communication between family and neighbors, such as Suspace, Hygge Plaza, Nordic Garden, and Nature Forest Playground.

It has a feeling of openness mainly on the 4-bay flat surface, and there is ample storage space throughout the house, such as the dressing room and pantry. A terrace design was introduced in the lower part of the apartment. The terrace is a service area that is not included in the sale price and can be used for various purposes depending on the lifestyle. Community facilities within the complex include a kids cafe, a daycare center, a children's playground, a small library, and a fitness center.

An official from the sale said, "The interest in the Sinchon district is high, with the 'Pyeongtaek Jije Station Dongmun Good Morning Hill Mom City 2nd' sold out last year, selling out in about a month. He said, "The East, the alumni of Jije Station in Pyeongtaek, is the last sale of the brand town in the Sinchon district, so we will do our best to design the complex and floor plan to increase customer satisfaction." 

Meanwhile, the model house of The East, the east gate of Jije Station in Pyeongtaek, is scheduled to be built in Segyo-dong 10-1.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*1503 unregulated households, which are rare in the metropolitan area... direct proximity attraction.*











Dongmun Construction will launch a new brand 'The East' in an unregulated area in Paju-si, Gyeonggi-do.

'Paju Munsan Station 2nd East Gate The East' (perspective view) is located in 878-1 Seonyuri, Munsan-eup, Paju-si, Gyeonggi-do, with 15 buildings with 2 basement levels and 29 stories above the ground, with a scale of 1503 households, with 59m2 of 313 households, 74m2 of 142 families, 84m2 of 1048 It consists only of small and medium-sized furniture such as furniture.

Starting with the special supply on the 28th, subscriptions will be accepted for the 1st priority on the 29th and the 2nd priority on the 30th.









[분양 HOTSPOT] 수도권서 보기드문 비규제 1503가구…직주근접 매력


파주 문산역 2차 동문 디 이스트 새 브랜드 첫 적용 단지 전용 59~84㎡ 남향 위주 29일 1순위 청약 접수 중도금 60% 무이자 혜택




m.mk.co.kr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The last small and medium-sized private sale in Daejang District, Pangyo, attention paid to the sale of 'Pangyo SK VIEW Terrace'.








*


SK Eco Plant is planning to start selling the 'Pangyo SK VIEW Terrace' in B1 Block, Pangyo Daejang District, Bundang-gu, Seongnam-si, Gyeonggi-do. Attention is drawn to the fact that it is the last small and medium-sized private sale complex in the Jangjang District.

The Pangyo SK View Terrace will be constructed with a total of 292 households in 16 buildings, with an exclusive area of 75 to 84 m2, with 1 basement level and 4 above ground. All households are composed of small and medium-sized flats with high preference, and various housing types with terraces and attic are presented. 

Occupancy is scheduled for August 2023.

This complex is located in the Jangjang district of Pangyo. The Daejang District is an area with high future value as it is built as a mini-new town with about 5,900 households, including detached houses and apartment houses. Pangyo New Town is in the north and Bunneung City is in the east, so it boasts a double living area. It is surrounded by Eungdalsan Mountain and Taebongsan Mountain, so you can enjoy a comfortable living environment.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Supplied 'Shinansan Bizstar' to the knowledge industry center in Bizveld, the largest national industrial complex in Korea in October.












https://www.ikld.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=241296




*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New 53-floor residential complex planned in Uijeongbu on site of former Camp LaGuardia*

The city of Uijeongbu is planning to build a 53-floor residential complex on the site of the former US Army CampLaguardia, which closed down around 15 years ago.

It's a premium location, located right in the middle of town, and only a few hundred meters away from Uijeongbu Station, which will be a GTX C station (and Seoul Subway Line 1).

The program is still in its early phase and this is a preliminary render, but the goal is to build 1,422 residential units.































































의정부 캠프 라과디아 개발 ‘초읽기’ 돌입


【파이낸셜뉴스 의정부=강근주 기자】 의정부시가 캠프 라과디아 도시개발사업 우선협상대상자로 선정한 ㈜링크시티피에프브이가 도시개발사업 사업승인을 신청했다. 사업계획에는 개발이익금으로 캠프 라과디아 내 국방부 소유 토지 전체를 매입해 공원 등으로 조성하는 계획도 포함돼 개발이 완료되면 상전벽해(桑田..




www.fnnews.com













의정부시 "캠프 라과디아 개발사업 곧 시작"


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr







Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Selection of the design for the 3rd phase of KINTEX*

KINTEX, Korea's largest exhibition center, is in the planning stage to build its 3rd phase (second extension). Kintex opened in 2005 in Ilsan (within the city of Goyang), 20km West of Seoul. The initial building which opened in 2005 had an exhibition space of 54,000 sqm, and the second phase completed in 2011 added a further 55,000 sqm, to reach around 108,000 sqm today.

With this third phase, capacity should be increased by around 70,000 sqm to reach 180,000 sqm in total. The extension would be made of two buildings. One hall 3A which would be next to the Hall 1 and of similar size and shape, and a smaller 3B Hall which would be adjacent and linked to the larger Hall 2. The photo below is that of the selected renders following an architectural contest.

Construction will begin in October 2022 for a completion expected in 2025.

There are also longer term plans for further extension just South of the current complex.


















킨텍스 제3전시장 위용


고양 킨텍스 제3전시장 건립사업 기본설계 공모 입찰에 해안종합건축사사무소 컨소시엄의 '킨텍스 더 그랜드(KINTEX the Grand)' 작품이 최종 공모 당선작으로 선정됐다.17일 킨텍스에 따르면 제3전시장 건립은 지난해 1월 기획재정부의 예비타당성조사 통과 후 올해 8월 기본설계 공모 입찰을 시작했다.제3전시장 건립에는 총 4853억원의 예산이 투입되며 전시면적 7만㎡, 연면적 29만3735㎡규모의 대규모 국책사업이다.이번 당선작인 '킨텍스 더 그랜드'는 기존 1, 2 전시장과 3전시장을 하나로 잇는




www.incheonilbo.com













킨텍스, 제3전시장 기본설계 공모 당선작 선정 | 연합뉴스


(고양=연합뉴스) 노승혁 기자 = 전시컨벤션센터 킨텍스는 제3전시장 건립사업 기본설계 공모 입찰에서 ㈜해안종합건축사사무소 컨소시엄의 '킨텍스 더...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Samsung Electronics planning to build 53-floor "Control Tower" at the center of its Pyeongtaek Complex*

This announcement is from a couple of months ago, but Samsung Electronics recently announced that it plans to build a new 53-floor control tower, which would be an office building in the middle of its Pyeongtaek Complex, which is its new semiconductor factory complex (the largest in the world), under construction in different phases (Production Lines 1 and 2 completed, Line 3 under construction and Line 4 under planning, with room for 2 more Lines). There are already small office buildings on site, but with plans for a total of 6 lines, there will not be enough room, so the electronics giant is planning to build this 53-floor office building in the middle.

The plans are still in their early phase, but if this building is built, it could reach a height of probably near 250 meters, which would be huge.



























[단독]삼성전자 평택에 53층 반도체 컨트롤타워 짓는다


[파이낸셜뉴스] 삼성전자가 반도체 생산의 핵심 거점인 평택캠퍼스에 53층 규모의 컨트롤타워(통합사무동)를 짓는다. 평택캠퍼스의 생산라인이 점점 늘면서 직원 수도 대폭 증가했고 이를 수용할 업무 공간을 마련하기 위해서다. 삼성전자는 최대 6개 생산라인을 건설할 수 있는 평택캠퍼스를 전초기지로 삼아 글로벌 초일..




www.fnnews.com










삼성전자 평택캠에 53층 통합사무동 추진


삼성전자가 평택캠퍼스에 53층 규모 통합사무동을 짓는다. 30일 재계에 따르면, 삼성전자는 최근 반도체(DS) 부문 임직원들에게 평택캠퍼스 통합사무동 조감도 가안을 공개했다. 현재 평택캠퍼스에는 P1 라인을 담당하는 사무1동(9층), P2 라인을 담당하는 사무2동(11층)으로 구성돼 있다. 삼성전자는 내년 하반기 완공 예정인 P3 라인과 추가 증설을 고려, 라인별 사무인력을 통합하는 사무동 건설을 투진 중이다. 재계에 따르면, 통합사무동은 53층 ...



news.heraldcorp.com













삼성전자, 평택사업장에 53층 규모 '통합사무동' 건설 추진


삼성전자가 평택 반도체 사업장에 53층 규모의 통합사무동 건설 검토에 나섰다.30일 업계에 따르면 삼성전자는 최근 DS부문 임직원들에게 평택사업장 통합사무동 조감도 가안을 공개하며 통합사무동 건설 계획을 밝혔다.삼성전자 평택사업장에는 P1, P2라인에 이어 P3라인 건설이 진행되고 있다. 이에 늘어나는 직원들을 수용할 업무 공간을 마련하기 위해 통합사무동 건설 추진에 나선 것으로 풀이된다.통합사무동 위치는 향후 건설될 P5~P6 라인 사이가 될...



biz.newdaily.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Design selected for new Goyang City Hall*

The city of Goyang is getting a new City Hall. The project has been under planning for a number of years, but a new milestone has been reached. The winning design from the architectural competition for this project has been selected, and has been conjointly proposed by NOW Architects (Korea), Henning Larsen Architects (Denmark) and by ING Architects.

Construction of the complex, which will cost KRW 295 billion and be located slightly South of the current city hall on the outskirts of the urban area, is expected to begin in 2023, for a completion in 2025.

I think that it's a nice change of pace from recent City Halls in similarly-sized Korean cities, which have often been quite massive 10~15 floor modern / futuristic-looking buildings. The design for the Goyang City Hall has fewer floors, but more interconnected smaller buildings (7 it seems). It also seems that this building will make heavy use of wood.

























































Daum 카페











고양시 신청사 국제설계공모 당선작 확정


경기 고양시는 신청사 국제설계공모 당선작으로 ‘캠퍼스 커뮤니티 플랫폼’이란 주제의 작품을 13일 최종 확정했다.고양시 신청사 건립사업은 대지면적 7만300




news.kmib.co.kr













고양시 신청사 국제설계공모 당선작 확정


고양시 신청사 국제설계공모 당선작/고양시 제공덴마크, 이탈리아 등 48개국 201개 업체 참여 19개 작품 출품[더팩트 | 고양=안순혁 기자] 고양시는 13일 신청사 국제설계공모 당선..




news.tf.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Completion of the 2nd phase of the NAVER HQ in Seongnam*

NAVER, the Korean Internet giant, recently opened the doors to the press of the extension to its HQ complex, located in Seongnam (near the Seoul Tollgate).

Naver opened in 2010 the first phase of its HQ (the green building), and started construction in 2018 of the second part of the complex, a more massive gray tower. Its height is also 28 floors.

The building will formally become operational in the coming weeks.













































네이버, 첨단기술 무장한 제2사옥 조감도 공개…“상반기 완공”


네이버, 첨단기술 무장한 제2사옥 조감도 공개상반기 완공 연내 개소 디지털트윈·브레인리스 로봇 등 신기술 도입




biz.chosun.com













네이버 제2사옥 이렇게 생겼다…조감도 및 실내공간 공개


[파이낸셜뉴스] 5세대 이동통신(5G) 특화망을 이용한 서비스형 로봇(RaaS) 등 첨단 인프라가 접목될 네이버 제2사옥의 조감도가 공개됐다. 상반기 완공을 앞두고 있으며, 현재 시설 내 기술 점검을 진행할 네이버랩스 등 일부 조직이 먼저 이동을 완료한 상태다.네이버는 자사 제2사옥 조감도를 21일 공개했다. 그랜..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> That's a huge letdown. It looks like a building from the 80s...


Completion of the new Gyeonggi Provincial Office Complex in Gwanggyo:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

CJ ENM has officially announced its plans for its landmark tower at the center of the LiveCity project (also referred to depending on the exact scope and time as the "Hallyu World" and "K-Culture Valley" site). Recently, construction recently started on a central part of this project, the LiveCity Arena, which will become Korea's largest arena with around 20,000 seats (see thread: GOYANG - CJ LiveCity Arena (20,000)).

Now, CJ ENM has announced plans for the cornerstone of the project, which will be the Landmark Tower. The tower will have a height of 88 floors, and a height of 370 meters.

If completed today, it would be Korea's 3rd tallest tower, and the world's 61st tallest tower.

The tower would have a lot of retail space, a hotel, and quite a lot of content related to the entertainment industry, such as areas to experience K-pop, K-drama... The site would also have office space, a probably regroup most of the subsidiaries of CJ ENM, which includes many TV channels (TvN, Olive, Mnet, OCN), film production (CJ Entertainment), music labels, home shopping. Technically not part of CJ ENM, the CJ Group also includes CGV, which is also Korea's largest cinema multiplex network.

I've created a new thread dedicated to this supertall tower project: GOYANG | CJ LiveCity Landmark Tower | 370m | 1213ft | 88...

































ì¼ì‚° CJë¼ì´ë¸Œì‹œí‹°ì— 88ì¸µ ê·œëª¨ í˜¸í…” ì‡¼í•‘ëª° ì‹ ì¶•


ìž‘ë…„ 10ì›” ì°©ê³µí•œ ì•„ë ˆë‚˜ ê³µì—°ìž¥ì€ 2024ë…„ ê°œìž¥ â€˜ê¸€ë¡œë²Œ ì½˜í…ì¸ ë¹„ì¦ˆë‹ˆìŠ¤ íƒ€ìš´â€™ì´ ì¤‘ì‹¬ì¶• ì—í• , ì´ˆëŒ€í˜• K-POPê³µì—°ìž¥ ë“±ì´ ë“¤ì–´ì„œê²Œ ë ì¼ì‚° CJë¼ì´ë¸Œì‹œí‹°ì— ëžœë“œë§ˆí¬í˜• 88ì¸µ ì§œë¦¬ ê±´ë¬¼ì´ ë“¤ì–´ì„ ë‹¤. ãˆœCJë¼ì´ë¸Œì‹œí‹°ëŠ” 15ì¼ ì´ê°™ì€ ë‚´ìš©ì˜...




www.seoul.co.kr













CJ, 일산에 높이 370m 88층 초고층빌딩 세운다


현재 기준 국내 3위 높이 ‘CJ랜드마크타워 전망대’... CJ ENM 핵심인력 일산으로




www.ohmynews.com













일산 CJ라이브시티 아레나 인근에 88층 건물 들어선다 | 연합뉴스


(고양=연합뉴스) 노승혁 기자 = 국내 최대 K-팝 전용 공연장이 될 'CJ라이브시티 아레나' 인근에 88층짜리 초고층 건물이 들어설 예정이다....




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sihwa MTV Prugio Ocean Project in Siheung*

The complex located in Jeongwang-dong, Siheung City is composed of apartments, officetels, and neighborhood living facilities on the scale of 8 buildings with 2 floors below the ground and 35 floors above the ground. Among them, 584 officetel rooms (exclusive area 53 ~ 119㎡) are being supplied first.

The expected occupancy date is May 2026.


















대우건설, 경기 시흥에서 ‘시화MTV 푸르지오 디오션’ 분양


대우건설이 경기 시흥시에서 ‘시화MTV 푸르지오 디오션’을 분양 중이다. 시흥시 정왕동에 들어서는 단지는 지하 2층~지상 35층...




www.sedaily.com


----------

